# Votive question



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay so the votives are coming out of the tins better. I reduced the pour temp to 153 or so.
Problem is the pour lines are really distinctive. I have tried about 160 - and they seem to still stick in the cup, or the flare seems to pull away from the candle:scratch:
Any suggestions
i am topping up about 3 or so times to get the nice flare.
the first pour is at the temp stated and fill the cup 1/2 to 2/3 full. Then get the temp on the wx a bit hotter, about 170- 175 and pour again to the flare out. Then a bit more to top off incase of shrinkage

The part at 170, has a nice smooth finish on the sides, the first part you can see the pour lines...and if i am real lucky, the second and first part separate causing me to toss the candle into the melting pot again


...help please and thanks


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

This is pretty interesting to me. I just now started votives and here's where I am. 

Melted and filtered the wax. Old stuff from very old combs. Heated the wax to what it said on the thermometer (which is probably the same type you mentioned in your other post). My wax was probably just above 190 degrees. I did a pour and a top off. I let the top off wax get hotter before I used it but I don't know what the temp was. 

I got a nice pour....no line between the first and second pour and a nice edge curl. However, I had problems setting the wick (the metal base separated and I couldn't get them centered) and I have problems with the wicks drowning when I'm burning the votives.

I figure that practice will solve the problem of setting the wicks and I'm wondering if I should use larger wicks for these votives. The metal molds came from a craft store complete with zinc wicks and maybe they're the wrong type for beeswax.

I used a release spray in the metal votive molds and the candles came right out. 

If you can see the pour lines it sounds to me like the wax should be hotter but I literally just started learning about making candles so it's more of a guess than an opinion!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a #1 or #2 square braided wick. Usually a #2.
Yeah, 190 is too hot, the beeswax will change somehow
maybe you are using a good deal of mold release, not sure
I bought 2.5" common nails and center them in the votive cup then i thread them with the wick and tab that i put together.
Yeah, my wax should be hotter, just not sure how hot at this point.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I stopped topping off my votives. I pour around 155-160 and go above the surface of the mold slightly. The surface tension keeps it from running over. Takes a little while to get the hang of it. Honeyshack, so you use the nails as pins and then thread the wick after the candles are removed?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Was at a big craft sale in the city for several days.

BB, yes I uses nails and then thread the wick in afterwards. I think just common nails, will have to check the bin again. I buy them from the bulk bin at the local co-op store


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

honey: have you tried the silacone molds?


----------

